# Il Testimone Pif. In onda su Mtv. Video



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Conoscete questa trasmissione? E' fatta davvero molto bene. C'è *Pif *(ex iene) che passa intere giornate con personaggi più o meno famosi o tratta temi e fenomeni riguardanti la società in cui viviamo. Tutto in prima persona.

Posto di seguito alcuni *video* (da *Youtube*) delle varie puntate de *Il Testimone*.

*
Pif e Roberto Saviano

*


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Chef, che me magno?

Pif va a trovare gli chef italiani più famosi


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Pif e Bianca Balti. Una vita al top


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Pif e i transessuali


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Pif e Fabry Fibra


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2013)

Pif e Padre Pio


----------



## Vinz (2 Giugno 2013)

Bellissima trasmissione, grande pif


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

Ogni tanto, da quella fogna che è la tv, esce fuori qualcosa di buono


----------



## BB7 (3 Giugno 2013)

Io lo guardo sempre. Di questa stagione mi sono piaciuti un sacco i video sui Raeliani, quello della lotta delle Arance e quello dell'arte contemporanea


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

Pif e il pizzo 2.0 in Sicilia


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

Pif e Fabrizio Corona


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2013)

Pif e le vacanze a Cortina 2010

P.S. un ammasso di cafoni ripuliti


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2013)

Il mio programma preferito


----------

